# Hunter sat 12-9



## kingslug (Dec 9, 2017)

Cold and overcast. Guns are on in some areas. Theyr building the belt now. Minya konka and east side are..well they need some grooming. Hell and the cliff are good..huegas ok..so off to a good start. Hopefully it snows later.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 9, 2017)

It is snowing, and they are off to a good start considering other years ( last year for example ).


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thinking about Hunter this Sunday...hopefully they get a little snow - looks like a few chances this week.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 11, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Thinking about Hunter this Sunday...hopefully they get a little snow - looks like a few chances this week.



Should be quite a bit open by Sunday. With the temps this week, they can blow tons of snow.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 11, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Should be quite a bit open by Sunday. With the temps this week, they can blow tons of snow.




Next weekend will be sick!!!! Snow tonight...
Setting up for the best Xmas week in a long time.. Ski area is kicking ass - town is coming back - lots of lodging a food options thee days...  

Come on up!!!


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sunday was pretty good.  About 4-6 inches of fresh snow from the day before.  Snowed off and on all day.  Early season is definitely done - there were a surprising number of beginners and intermediates out.  Belt parkway was very crowded especially earlier afternoon.  The Flyer lift managed the traffic pretty well though - not quite ski on, but no more than a 3-4 minute wait.

Grooming was a little lacking. 7th Ave / Broadway (blue squares) were pretty bumped up in areas.  Hellgate skied great and Jimmie Huega seemed to keep the fresh snow pretty well.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Next weekend will be sick!!!! Snow tonight...
> Setting up for the best Xmas week in a long time.. Ski area is kicking ass - town is coming back - lots of lodging a food options thee days...
> 
> Come on up!!!



Its nice to see how aggressive Peak is!


----------



## moresnow (Dec 11, 2017)

dhmcgill87 said:


> Grooming was a little lacking. 7th Ave / Broadway (blue squares) were pretty bumped up in areas.  Hellgate skied great and Jimmie Huega seemed to keep the fresh snow pretty well.



Don't think of it as a flaw. It's a feature.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 11, 2017)

moresnow said:


> Don't think of it as a flaw. It's a feature.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app



it happens when you have 6 inches of natural.


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Dec 11, 2017)

You know what, i forgot that 7th and Broadway are only accessible from blacks. Makes sense

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Dec 12, 2017)

Should have went Sunday..but going to stowe next Sunday which is doing really well.
And hey..Hunter fixed the bathrooms up a bit..


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Should have went Sunday..but going to stowe next Sunday which is doing really well.
> And hey..Hunter fixed the bathrooms up a bit..



They did? Where?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 12, 2017)

The stall doors now have locks that work and they painted the whole thing a nice shade of blue..very soothing.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2017)

kingslug said:


> The stall doors now have locks that work and they painted the whole thing a nice shade of blue..very soothing.



They need to be gutted and start over. Just sayin!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> They need to be gutted and start over. Just sayin!



So, it's a bad sign when the dividers between stalls are rusted out near the toilets?


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2017)

JimG. said:


> So, it's a bad sign when the dividers between stalls are rusted out near the toilets?



Nah, thats just freaking gross!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2017)

Only the best. Slap more paint on it.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 13, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Only the best. Slap more paint on it.



Hell, they are making on Claires already, I will deal with it!


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow - Claires might open this weekend?  That would be great.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice..My favorite run there. The only run that tires you out after 4 or 5 times.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 13, 2017)

And now Racers is lit up!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh....its going to be a zoo this weekend. Glad I'll be up north, during the week.


----------



## catskillman (Dec 30, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Oh....its going to be a zoo this weekend. Glad I'll be up north, during the week.




What a mess today.  They have made an insane amount of snow - BUT is has been in enormous wales for days.  Dangerous with the crowds.

They have certainely embraced the frigid weather for snow making !!!!!!!!  I usually enjoy the wales, fun to ski, bu these are dropoffs.  Spoke to many folks and they are down 42 employees, and have noone  to groom, and not enough lift operators to open all the lifts.  Great that they are honest, but my gosh.

Ironically they had an SOS race yesterday.  Safety on Snow!


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Dec 30, 2017)

I reluctantly went to Hunter on the 26th bracing for insane crowds, but I didn't wait more than 2 minutes for the flyer all day. Conditions were beautiful too - no scratchy no ice anywhere. One of the best days I've had there in awhile.

Thinking of heading up on new years day. Any thoughts on the crowds? I am hoping the holiday crowd has thinned out. Single digit temps should help too!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Dec 30, 2017)

catskillman said:


> What a mess today.  They have made an insane amount of snow - BUT is has been in enormous wales for days.  Dangerous with the crowds.
> 
> They have certainely embraced the frigid weather for snow making !!!!!!!!  I usually enjoy the wales, fun to ski, bu these are dropoffs.  Spoke to many folks and they are down 42 employees, and have noone  to groom, and not enough lift operators to open all the lifts.  Great that they are honest, but my gosh.
> 
> Ironically they had an SOS race yesterday.  Safety on Snow!



I was there Wednesday when they opened lower K...those whales really made the entrances at the top interesting. While I wish it was always that way I agree it is dangerous with crowds of skiers.


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 31, 2017)

dhmcgill87 said:


> I reluctantly went to Hunter on the 26th bracing for insane crowds, but I didn't wait more than 2 minutes for the flyer all day. Conditions were beautiful too - no scratchy no ice anywhere. One of the best days I've had there in awhile.
> 
> Thinking of heading up on new years day. Any thoughts on the crowds? I am hoping the holiday crowd has thinned out. Single digit temps should help too!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk




I've been going up NYD the last few years and crowds have been minimal due to end of Christmas week and people still there are generally nursing hangovers.  Cold temps tomorrow should make for even fewer on the hill.  I won't be making it up myself though.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 1, 2018)

JimG. said:


> I was there Wednesday when they opened lower K...those whales really made the entrances at the top interesting. While I wish it was always that way I agree it is dangerous with crowds of skiers.




did you ski Annapurna yesterday??  OMG !  While I am thrilled it is open, I will not go down that again until they groom i the wales out.  Yes - groomed.  Cannot believe I am saying that.

The Cliff was a mess yesterday also.

In the old days David would get in a groomer and take care of things if they did not have the help.  They need to up the $$ or something to get some workers out there!!!

  Minimum wage went u[ in NYS today, but the mtn needs to pay even more for these jobs to get the right folks to do them.  I have been skiing here forever, and will, but seriously............


----------



## lana1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice, good


----------



## JimG. (Jan 1, 2018)

catskillman said:


> did you ski Annapurna yesterday??  OMG !  While I am thrilled it is open, I will not go down that again until they groom i the wales out.  Yes - groomed.  Cannot believe I am saying that.
> 
> The Cliff was a mess yesterday also.
> 
> ...



I was at Belleayre yesterday. 

Hit Hunter today it was a ghost town and the mountain obviously went to skeleton staffing as a lot of the lifts were closed. No west side at all.

Way to bail out on folks who did make the trip and wanted to ski.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 2, 2018)

JimG. said:


> I was at Belleayre yesterday.
> 
> Hit Hunter today it was a ghost town and the mountain obviously went to skeleton staffing as a lot of the lifts were closed. No west side at all.
> 
> Way to bail out on folks who did make the trip and wanted to ski.



Agreed!!!!  Holiday pay is expensive.............  Cancelled the torchlight due to the weather so that cut down on beer sales.... 

Weather was frigid, could only make 2 runs before having to go in and warm up.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2018)

catskillman said:


> Weather was frigid, could only make 2 runs before having to go in and warm up.



I was able to take 5 runs between warmups, this extreme cold is pretty unpleasant. Still gonna ski though.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2018)

The west side was a bit sporty..as in 1 and done for each run. Top of Clairs was downright scary. Annapurna was..weird but more fun. 
If there was snow on the cut across from Wayout, that would have been better as Clairs was good in the middle.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2018)

kingslug said:


> The west side was a bit sporty..as in 1 and done for each run. Top of Clairs was downright scary. Annapurna was..weird but more fun.
> If there was snow on the cut across from Wayout, that would have been better as Clairs was good in the middle.



Seems that the west side and most lifts other than 6 pack and B lift were closed Sunday too. Not counting Hunter One terrain. 

I also heard rumors that a safety consulting firm was engaged to look at Hunter and devise methods to improve safety. Number one recommendation was to leave expert terrain bumped up. Some consultant made a nice payday making an obvious recommendation many others including myself have been saying for years.

I fully expect Hunter to ignore that recommendation.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2018)

And today the west side is open again. After bailing out on the holiday customers the past 2 days.

Guess they cater to the college crowd now with all the cheap college deals. Glad I dumped my Peaks pass.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 2, 2018)

JimG. said:


> And today the west side is open again. After bailing out on the holiday customers the past 2 days.
> 
> Guess they cater to the college crowd now with all the cheap college deals. Glad I dumped my Peaks pass.



I avoid college week - I was once a college student myself, however these kids are of another kind.

They get on the lifts with beer and are not stopped.  I am not talking about 1 or 2...  And depending which way the wind blows you can get high on the lifts.

They have not run E lift lift on the weekends because they do not have the staff.  The ski instructors are livid about this as it takes away the only real blue teaching terrain.  Kennedy is to crowed on the weekends, which leaves Madison which is too short and they spend all the time reading that painfully slow B lift.

They do need a safety someone.  The parade of ambulances this season has been unreal.  They have had to get them from Windham multiple times as they ran out....

The did have a Safety on Slopes race last weekend.  I think I mentioned it but it seems odd to have a race for safety.  This closed down Milkey Way, a black slope on A weekend day..  What are they thinking?  OR who is thinking.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 2, 2018)

catskillman said:


> I avoid college week - I was once a college student myself, however these kids are of another kind.
> 
> They get on the lifts with beer and are not stopped.  I am not talking about 1 or 2...  And depending which way the wind blows you can get high on the lifts.
> 
> ...



E lift was running this past weekend. It was not open before, since the trails were not open.


----------



## benski (Jan 2, 2018)

catskillman said:


> I avoid college week - I was once a college student myself, however these kids are of another kind.
> 
> They get on the lifts with beer and are not stopped.  I am not talking about 1 or 2...  And depending which way the wind blows you can get high on the lifts.
> 
> ...



As a junior in college I can say many colleges have less day drinking on a given Saturday than Hunter. Hunter attracts the least responsibility demographic in NYC. 40 people a day get injured there according to my friend who is a ski patroller there. Each one has beer cans in his/her jacket.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2018)

benski said:


> As a junior in college I can say many colleges have less day drinking on a given Saturday than Hunter. Hunter attracts the least responsibility demographic in NYC. 40 people a day get injured there according to my friend who is a ski patroller there. Each one has beer cans in his/her jacket.



Well, to be fair I must admit there are plenty of adults with beer stashed in their jackets skiing at Hunter. I followed a beer can trail (all unopened) down Wayout once, led to a 45 something guy standing next to a beer can. D'oh! Kind of reinforces your comment about demographics.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

_​ just knew that when the Slutskys sold the place it would be..all downhill from there. _


----------

